

First version of TheFacebook [html] - iapi
http://met0do.org/bunker/fb/

======
_lex
What's up with this in the footer? "Financing: Government of the United States
· Control: CIA and NSA"

~~~
iapi
No clue i was randomly surfing found out this site

------
Robby2012
It's down for me

~~~
4mnt
You're not missing much. The only thing that I can see on the page is the old
facebook header image, like this one [1]. There are some weird invisible
elements in the source, but they aren't shown to me for some reason.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Thefacebook.png](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Thefacebook.png)

------
cr3ative
Suspended by the free host.

